# Clen and anxiety?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sometimes when I abuse stims/fat burners/pre workouts I get pretty bad anxiety

Not 100% sure on how clen works, anyone ever suffered anxiety as a result of clen?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

I cant take clen it turns me into a pr1ck,in fact it does with everyone i know


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

How so?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Other than cramp and shakes and maybe a little trouble sleeping its all good, no anxiety issues for me


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm feeling very nervous and a bit paranoid too. I've just started driving too so that isn't really helping either. Does Clen have an acute effect? If so, I can take it in the evening so it doesn't effect me so badly during the day.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ALL but one Alpha or Beta stim will give you anxiety sides if you are prone to them at all. These include:

Clenbuterol

Albuterol

Ephedrine - so no ECA

Yohimbine

Synephrine

DMAA

Acacia Rigidula

The only one that wont is Rauwolscine, also known as Alpha Yohimbine. My article on Rauwolscine, that contains to the others except Clen and Alb - they will be coming shortly_

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

And can you run yohimbine for 2 weeks, then Rauwolscine for 2 weeks or are we hitting the same receptors?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> And can you run yohimbine for 2 weeks, then Rauwolscine for 2 weeks or are we hitting the same receptors?


Same receptors unfortunately. THe odd thing about Rauwolscine, is that although you dont get the anxiety sides, it is actually MORE efficient at binding to the Alpha-2 receptor then Yohimbine is. I reckon weight loss is not quite that of Yohimbine, but damned close.


----------

